# Couple of new phone call scams



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, new to me anyway. Got calls several days in a row from Kyler a hearing administrator. The machine picked up one call and at first I thought it was Social Security finallly getting around to reviewing my case. The message said, "hello, this is Kyler, a hearing administrator calling on a recorded line". Nothing else and I don't have caller id on the house phone so I couldn't check the number. The next day hubby answered, heard the speil, and hung up on Kyler. Later that day Kyler called again, gave his speil and hung up on me. He called again the next day and started telling me about how someone in my household needs hearing aids. I told him noone in this house needs hearing aids. He hung up and so far has not called back. 

Yesterday I get a message from "Naomi, a homeowner's associate calling on a recorded line about safety concerns inside your home. Can you hear me okay?" Left no number and apparently did not understand that she was connected to the machine. 

I know Naomi is a scam caller too. I wonder if she will call back at a time when I have the time to waste her time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> He called again the next day and started telling me about how someone in my household needs hearing aids


That would have been a good time to say:
"WHAT? WHAT?
I can't hear you!!" 
over and over.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

answer the phone, then when they start talking, say to your spouse, "hmmm, nobody there" and hang up.
just one fun thing to do..

If they give a list of options to dial 1 to talk to a rep,
or dial 2 to be removed from their caller list. 
I do not do either, I just don't think I should participate in any way..

and never answer any question with a "yes" . that can be inserted into any of their conversation recordings as
an answer to buy something..
ie. Can you hear me ? "Yes." bingo !!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for calling the question hotline were we answer your questions for just $100 per question


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been getting both those same calls. When I block the # they call on a different #.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I don’t pick up unless I know the number. If it’s someone legit they will leave a message. Usually scammers don’t leave messages or robocalls


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Scam calls, scam emails, hacking debit and credit cards at the gas pump.....it's crazy. My hubby is working out in LA right now and his debit card has been hacked 3 times in 5 months. He uses it for gas and grocery store. The bank fraud unit said if you pay at the pump, you have a 75% chance of getting hacked out there. So, either pay inside with your card or Pay inside with cash. It is NUTS!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

scammers did leave a couple messages here saying if I didn't call this no immediately police would be at my door arresting me. how stupid do they think I am.

I don't answer if I don't recognise the no. my son calls every night at 7 and I have a friend that calls at 8 on wed and sun. the rest can leave a message.

theres a new one around here now that I just heard of. they will call and say they are from the bank and ask if you will help them catch someone who is stealing from the bank. they ask this woman( who only lives not far from where my place is out in the country) to send 15000 in 3 lots .I didn't understand that part.

I presume to help them catch the "thieves" .she told them she thought she was being scammed and the guy then told her to call the no of the bank on back of her debit card. when she called he answered. so he stayed on the line I guess. anyway she sent 15000. then afterwards I guess she started thinking and she called the police.

anyway the police got him but only a small portion of her money back . it may not be exactly like that but you get the gist of it.i heard it on the news. myself I wouldn't have sent the money. but I guess she thought at first she was talking to someone at her bank since she dialed their no. so the scammers are coming out with something new every day . we have to be so careful. ~Georgia


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

hiddensprings said:


> Scam calls, scam emails, hacking debit and credit cards at the gas pump.....it's crazy. My hubby is working out in LA right now and his debit card has been hacked 3 times in 5 months. He uses it for gas and grocery store. The bank fraud unit said if you pay at the pump, you have a 75% chance of getting hacked out there. So, either pay inside with your card or Pay inside with cash. It is NUTS!


I use my Exxon app to pay at the pump with my phone.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

dmm1976 said:


> I use my Exxon app to pay at the pump with my phone.


 Excellent idea......but hubby hates technology stuff so no way he would use his phone. He won't do online banking at all. He'd be happy if all cell phones died and burned.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Another recent scam but it had to do with email. 

You'll get an email from your boss saying he is out of town and wants you to buy some gift cards for employee bonus's. But it isn't your boss. They have been timing it near perfect when your boss is out of town too. 

Kinda scary they know that much about you.


----------

